# Phasmid Eggs??



## CesarF (Dec 29, 2012)

Hi, I found these "things" next to a BIG phasmid, and I think they are eggs!!

Someone can tell me how to keep them?

Thank you!


----------



## deborato (Dec 29, 2012)

Keep them at the same temperature where you found them and same humidity. If it rains, you just spray with water. Keep them on a damp surface -&gt; vermicult or kitchen paper


----------



## CesarF (Dec 29, 2012)

Here is a pic of the mother =D


----------



## Sticky (Dec 29, 2012)

She is neat! Where did you get her? The eggs remind me of seeds. I saw a show on Tv that showed how some insects make eggs that have a thing on each egg. The ants are interested in it and carry the eggs underground. They hatch and baby bugs escape the ants nest unharmed and climb up into the trees.


----------



## kunturman (Dec 29, 2012)

Muito bom, what you feed her?


----------



## CesarF (Dec 29, 2012)

My aunt found her in a wall yesterday...I dunno what to feed her...I'll try all the native plants I can find =]

How long for the eggs hatch?


----------



## CoolMantid (Dec 29, 2012)

If she is unmated (parthogenesis) the eggs will take generally from 6-9 months. Sometimes even 12 months. If she is mated then usaully 4-5 months


----------



## Precarious (Dec 29, 2012)

Try any kind of bramble first; that is, any long or thorny plants. Rose, raspberry, blackberry, are all good.

Keep ova moist but watch for mold.


----------



## Orin (Dec 30, 2012)

CesarF said:


> How long for the eggs hatch?


This depends on the species, it could take from 2-6 months. There are some species that take over a year but those are a different type of phasmid.


----------



## Rousher (Dec 31, 2012)

La especie de esos huevos es una especie muy bonita, por su color, mimetismo, y sobretodo el gran tamaño que tienen los fásmidos al llegar a adultos  tienes suerte y te envidio al tener esos huevos, ESPERO QUE TE NASCAN!!


----------

